# Vector flames



## Leonard (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi, does anyone know how to make vector flames in Corel Draw 10?. I haven't had any luck trying to find free tutorials on the web. 
Thanks.


----------



## BlindSide (Oct 20, 2006)

im not too sure how to make them in corel 10 but i do have a few cd's of vector flames already made. let me know what you looking for and im sure i can help out somehow


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

check out my link at the bottom of this post. It will work with Corel 10. You just need to use the pen/bezier tool and node edits to get the shape you want.

or you could search for vector flames clipart on google. I would highly suggest learnign to do them yourself. That knowledge will help in other areas of creating for future renderings.

goog luck


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Somebody say flames?


----------



## extremeshirt (May 30, 2006)

check this site http://www.clipart-design.com/


----------

